# So...there is a difference....



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Have you ever been told by your cat??

I have...today for that matter....in no uncertain terms...I swear...I even saw the middle finger...errrr....paw.....at one time.

Callie is soooo outgoing...loves people...shows off for everyone and anyone so when the cat society was putting on a show...I thought...why not??

I made her cage all nice with drapes...soft blankets...nice food....but ya know,.....a _diva_ would complain the water was not Perrie and the food subpar while a *Princess* demands that she be taken home and catered to now....and Callie...is a *PRINCESS*...not a _Diva_...and now I know:cool

I swear she was planning her revenge between judgings and has a contract out on me...paid full in catnip too.....I think I heard her putting a "For Sale" ad for me in the classifieds as well....

***Owner for sale....no bad habits..house broken...older model but still works...trained well except the occasional adventure....I will pay you $5.00n to take her.....***

I have retired her after one show....the judges liked her and her colour/pattern/markings had her place well...but she let us know in her own whinning...complaining....never ending talking that she was unhappy...plus....that contract thingy is a clue too...better start sleeping with one eye open now....lol.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL

Thanks for the laugh! Kisa had a contract out on me a couple times...bringing 2 annoying kittens home and flash photography lol. Ply her with enough treats and she'll cancel it lol


----------

